# Machine polishing glass



## BennyS3 (Dec 28, 2016)

Iv seen a few retailers videos of them machine polishing glass before adding a coating on it but iv never known what compound/pad they use as I’d like to try out on mine.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

You can but kits that have everything you need but essentially it's cerium oxide and a felt pad 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

i've cleaned/polished my glass before using bar keepers friend and an old pad which I was due to throw out. I'm thinking it was a medium cutting pad but can't be 100% certain. 

I only did the windscreen though not any side or rear windows.

My reasoning was that I do bar keepers friend by hand before applying h2go so wouldn't do any damage applying by pad and made the job a lot quicker. Whether it did the job any better than using it by hand and microfibre i'm not sure but as I say it was a lot quicker.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Whilst not a compound to remove defects, I find the best clean is an Hexlogic Orange pad with Autoglym glass polish. The blue creamy stuff. A spritz with water and a couple of drops will do half the windscreen. Repeat for the other side. 
Once done, a normal spray glass cleaner like AG fast glass, will keep the glass in great order.
I do the ‘deep clean’ twice maybe three times a year


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Larry Kosilla of Ammo NYC has done a very good video regarding glass cleaning on his youtube channel, don't think he used a machine polisher but it is worth checking out.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

4" rayon pad and Ceripro. Keep a water mister handy to keep glass from over-heating.

Takes time...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If correcting defects in the paint then cerium oxide and rayon pads are needed, as suggested above.

If just looking to give the glass a damn good clean and not correct anything then use your favourite polish and pad after washing (claying etc). Follow with IPA or similar


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

garycha said:


> 4" rayon pad and Ceripro. Keep a water mister handy to keep glass from over-heating.
> 
> Takes time...


Gary nailed this in one, It can be refined well with a white hex finishing pad, but on glass this often isn't required.

When doing this, as Gary mentioned, I cannot stress enough how important it is to keep an eye on the heat!


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

As mentioned before you will need cerium oxide compound and felt/rayon pads. This is the glass equivalent of a finishing polish; it will remove the likes wiper track marks and polish up the glass nicely.

Have a look here:

Compound: http://www.glasspolishshop.com/consumables/polishing-compounds/glass-polishing

Pads: http://www.glasspolishshop.com/consumables/polishing-pads/rayon-felt

Some basic guidelines:


Move the polisher over the glass faster than you would over paint.
Set the machine at a slightly slower speed than you would for paint, at least to begin with.
Check the temperature often.
Cover rubbers/plastics with cling film or tape.
Don't let the compound dry out (have a bottle to mist with water handy).
Wear eye protection - when in action, cerium oxide produces a kind of slurry so there can be some splatter.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I use a 2-3 levels, depending upon how disgusting the screen is:

First:

Barkeepers friend in powder form, mixed to a paste with distilled (clear) vinegar.
(https://www.johnlewis.com/bar-keepers-friend-stain-remover-multi-surface-cleaner-300ml/p3283874 & https://groceries.asda.com/product/malt-vinegars/asda-distilled-malt-vinegar/19241

Apply quite generously, working in a circular motion. Leave to dry (like you do with Windowlene - which itself is pretty good).

Polish off with a clean, dry cloth. The downside is there will be a lot of white dust/powder but it certainly shifts most road gunge for very little money and a bit of physical work.

Second:

An advance on that is Gtechniq's G4 Nanotech glass polish (https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/g4-nanotech-glass-polish) which I've found to be very good.

Third

I've used Scholl S20 Black on a Purple Spider pad with DA or Rotary to good effect if you've got something that really won't come off. (https://www.schollconcepts.com/en/shop/premium-rubbing-compounds/s20black-compound & https://www.schollconcepts.com/en/shop/pad-technology-en/polishing-pad-purple.

Anything more shall need Cerium Oxide as already suggested.

A quick check can be done by spraying the windscreen with water and using the wipers. If it's anything other than absolutely crystal clear then it needs more cleaning. Any sort of "film" or oily patches means it isn't clean - yet 

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought a car with wiper marks, I have a small pad rotary, I have used 105/205 with great success of plastic.

I grind glass with a glass grinder, the glass sits on a water bath, so the heat plus waste is controlled.

Have fun.

John Tht.


----------



## CrimsonSkull (Oct 22, 2017)

Might give this a go because my glass has lots of blade scratches that can be clearly seen with the sun shinning in.

It may be a silly question but do you think polishing the glass may damage the tungsten wire used for the heated windscreen function?


----------

